# Please help



## kath772001 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to ask some questions about getting married in the Philippines, hope you guys can shed light to all our questions. I am Filipina and Fiance is British.

1) we were told by someone that my fiance can get CNI in the UK, can he use this one in applying for the marriage license? or do we still have to go to the local embassy to get a local version of it? 

2) I just recently turned 26 so I think I can get married without any problem (I guess) but my BF is still 25, does he need to ask his parents for a letter or something?

3) is it possible to get the marriage license in less than 10 days? 

well i guess that's just it for now, hope someone can help us.

Cheers guys! 

Khaye


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

kath772001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to ask some questions about getting married in the Philippines, hope you guys can shed light to all our questions. I am Filipina and Fiance is British.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Not sure about getting the form for marriage in the UK. You might have better luck with an answer to that question -- here by the one who will preform the wedding for you.

No, it is not possible to marry or get the license in less than the 10 day period. There is a class you both most go through and is part of the reason for the 10 day waiting period.

Your fiancee is over 21 and as such is a legal adult and does NOT need or require permission from his parents or anyone else to marry.



Good luck on your new life together..


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I did a quick internet search and if you type in these words "Below", there's some helpful information on Yahoo from another expat.

What is required for a british citizen to get married to a filipino in the philippines


----------



## kingi (Aug 31, 2013)

I could offer my advice about marriage but it wouldn't answer your questions nor make you go through with it. Good luck with your marriage nonetheless...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

kath772001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to ask some questions about getting married in the Philippines, hope you guys can shed light to all our questions. I am Filipina and Fiance is British.
> 
> ...


I think most of your questions have been answered above. To answer your first question. Your boyfriend needs to go to his local registar and make an application to marry. He will fill in a form and pay a small fee. This information is then displayed locally for 21 days, a bit like your 10 day wait for a liecence. After this time assuming nothing has been challenged he will be issued with a CNI. He must then present this CNI at the British Embassy in Manila, he may need to make an appointment, please check in advance. Once at the Embassy he will exchange his British CNI for the document that is accepted in the Philippines. You then both take this along to the place you will married and apply for the marrage liecence. You will need a No Inpediment to Marry from the NSO and it has been know for the foriegner to need one also, although there is much confusion over this.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Getting Married*



kath772001 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to ask some questions about getting married in the Philippines, hope you guys can shed light to all our questions. I am Filipina and Fiance is British.
> 
> ...


As answered above, it will take a little doing to get CNI in the UK. He will need to get an affidavit that is notarized that he is free and clear to marry. You, also, need to obtain this from the NSO. Both of you will need 'original copies' [3 each] of your birth certificates. He may not need to obtain permission from his parents to marry as he is over the age of 21, if that is UK law. You are over the age where you have to have consent from your parents to marry so you should be OK, however, I hope that he has met your parents, at least online, and stated his intentions. As far as the time it takes, it can't be done in 10 days. You are looking at about 21 ti 25 days. When my wife and I applied for a marriage license, we started on 8 June 2007 and on 4 July 2007 we were married in a civil ceremony. Make sure that you go to a legitimate marriage license bureau and not one of the scammer marriage fixers. If you deal with a scammer, your fiancée has spent a lot of pesos for nothing and the marriage will be fake. The marriage license bureau will require you both to attend a marriage seminar together, you have to have a signed document showing you attended. Good luck.


----------



## kath772001 (Jul 2, 2014)

Cheers guys! I dont understand why he has to exchange the CNI from England in the embassy and then get NSO here as well, oh dear! Thanks for all your replies 

Khaye


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

kath772001 said:


> Cheers guys! I dont understand why he has to exchange the CNI from England in the embassy and then get NSO here as well, oh dear! Thanks for all your replies
> 
> Khaye


All foreigners have to exchange the CNI document issued in there own country for the Philippine document that is acceptable by the Philippine government. Sometimes these documents are not in English so it just makes sure that the document presented to the Philippine registrar where you are to marry can be read and understood, I'm sure this is the same for any country not just the Philippines.

I think the reason for your boyfriend needing a "No Impediment to Marry" document from the NSO is because there is always the possibility of a previous marriage in the Philippines which his UK document will not indicate as few UK nationals register their overseas marriage in the UK as it is not a requirement.

I don't think this document is universally asked for hence the confusion over it's requirement.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Marriage in the Philippines*



Gary D said:


> All foreigners have to exchange the CNI document issued in there own country for the Philippine document that is acceptable by the Philippine government. Sometimes these documents are not in English so it just makes sure that the document presented to the Philippine registrar where you are to marry can be read and understood, I'm sure this is the same for any country not just the Philippines.
> 
> I think the reason for your boyfriend needing a "No Impediment to Marry" document from the NSO is because there is always the possibility of a previous marriage in the Philippines which his UK document will not indicate as few UK nationals register their overseas marriage in the UK as it is not a requirement.
> 
> I don't think this document is universally asked for hence the confusion over it's requirement.


I agree with Gary D. here, if your bf/fiancé was ever married or even had a child or children, he has to show documentary proof of this, especially if he has to support said child or children, also if he were ever married he has to show documentary proof there was a legal divorce made. When I went for our marriage license I had to go to the US Embassy and obtain an affidavit that was signed, dated and notarized that I was free and clear to wed. It was very inexpensive to do this, 1,020 PhH. My wife had to do the same at SFO. I think hers cost 400 PhP.


----------

